# Happy 1 Year Old Bday



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

My pup turned 1 on Oct 18th. I never knew I was capable of loving another being this much before having her. Thank you for bringing so much love into my life, DaBai.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Aren't they amazing! It's like for me at least, you don't even know you're missing anything until they show you how great life can really be!!! Happy BDay! He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Re...i meant girl..she's a beautiful girl!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------

